
Coronavirus Could Break Iranian Society - jgwil2
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/02/iran-cannot-handle-coronavirus/607150/
======
jgwil2
The outbreak is centered around Qom, a pilgrimage site.

> Mohammad Saeedi, the head of the shrine in Qom and a local representative of
> the country’s supreme leader, not only opposes a quarantine but begged
> people to visit the shrine, calling it a “place of healing.”

Theocracy is totally unequipped to handle this situation.

------
mips_avatar
I just hope coronavirus doesn't hit west Africa.

